# Ronda Rousey: GSP is boring, I hope Nick Diaz kicks the crap out of him



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Considering she hangs out with the Diaz brothers this isn't shocking, she must be as high as they are to believe Nick or anyone else for that matter has a shot of beating GSP who is the perfect fighter.

I could care less about Women's MMA so I'm not even gonna try to pretend I want Tate to smash her, all I know is this chick's gonna be out of a job in about a year and fighting in ProElite or some shit with the rest of the girls.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

If we wanted her opinion, we would have gave it to her.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> If we wanted her opinion, we would have gave it to her.


Exactly!!:thumb02:
I think she is pretty tight with the Diaz boys so no big suprise here.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

GSP fanboys getting mad in this thread.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

What an awful interviewer. I kept expecting him to say somethign like you remember that time you broke that girl's arm..........That was awesome.

Chris Farley reference.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

lol and it only took one comment to try and discredit her because she is a woman WOW SMH.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Prolific said:


> lol and it only took one comment to try and discredit her because she is a woman WOW SMH.


No one is discrediting her because she's a woman, she's being discredited because she's friends with Nick Diaz(for whatever reason) and is thus obviously bias, it's like if you asked Rory MacDonald who would win, GSP or Diaz, he's obviously gonna say GSP and thus you couldn't take his answer seriously.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

_If I wanted her opinion I'd go look for it in the kitchen_ 

Seriously though, I can understand some people being bored with GSPs decision-victories. As impressive as they are, it's not the most entertaining fights ever :/

Though Ronda is obviously biased on this topic


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No one is discrediting her because she's a woman, she's being discredited because she's friends with Nick Diaz(for whatever reason) and is thus obviously bias, it's like if you asked Rory MacDonald who would win, GSP or Diaz, he's obviously gonna say GSP and thus you couldn't take his answer seriously.


She wasn't asked whether GSP would win though, she just openly stated that GSP is boring and she hopes Diaz whoops his ass.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

She must be a nice lady to let the guy interview her in her kitchen... is an odd looking kitchen though.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

She's saying that GSP is now bad for the sport. What a stupid bint.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I dislike GSP, he bores me.
I like Nick Diaz, his fights are exciting.
GSP will fitch Diaz though so shes just spouting poop in support of her training partners.

I realy dont know why Ronda is relevant, shes beat a few cans via taking them down ASAP and arm baring them. If this chick gets punched in the face she will crumble. If Tate dosnt beat her Kaufmann or Cyborg will.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Love Ronda. I agree with anything she says.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm definately a fan of Ronda, I hadn't seen any of her fights until after I listened to her episode on the Rogan podcast. She would likely armbar me within 15 seconds of the opening of the fight after watching all her fights (very short).

As much as you might have a bias against somebody, these guys that have held the belts for multiple title defenses deserve a certain amount of respect(GSP, Silva, Aldo, Edgar). I'm sure she respects GSP for his accomplishments but honestly finds his fights boring and on top of it has got to root for her boy Diaz.

I'm still a fan of Ronda but she's gotta layoff on my fellow Canadian lol


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

aww nothing like the opinion of that classic woman tnat cooks and brings you your dinner, a beer then breaks your arm if you dont do the dishes:thumbsup:

EDIT: oh yeah i forgot she actually said something...meh...i dont really care for her opinion, she seems to be taking the sonnen route and i dont think thats very nice ...she should not get a pony for her birthday!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

pipe said:


> I dislike GSP, he bores me.
> I like Nick Diaz, his fights are exciting.
> *GSP will fitch Diaz* though so shes just spouting poop in support of her training partners.
> 
> I realy dont know why Ronda is relevant, shes beat a few cans via taking them down ASAP and arm baring them. If this chick gets punched in the face she will crumble. If Tate dosnt beat her Kaufmann or Cyborg will.


I like Jon Fitch a lot but that's an insult to GSP.

GSP has never lay n prayed, yes his fight against Shields wasn't all that great but he was nearly blinded by miltiple pokes in the eye and before that he nearly retired Josh Koscheck in a fight that should have been stopped, tried to finish Dan Hardy on multiple occasions, dropped Thiago Alves and fought him with a torn groin, finished BJ Penn something Nick Diaz couldn't do and beat the holy hell out of Jon Fitch.

This fantasy that GSP is a lay n pray fighter is non-sense.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If people don't care for her opinion, why open the thread with a title holding her opinion?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I enjoy GSP's fights, his complete and utter dominance is amazing.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I like Jon Fitch a lot but that's an insult to GSP.
> 
> GSP has never lay n prayed, yes his fight against Shields wasn't all that great but he was nearly blinded by miltiple pokes in the eye and before that he nearly retired Josh Koscheck in a fight that should have been stopped, tried to finish Dan Hardy on multiple occasions, dropped Thiago Alves and fought him with a torn groin, finished BJ Penn something Nick Diaz couldn't do and beat the holy hell out of Jon Fitch.
> 
> This fantasy that GSP is a lay n pray fighter is non-sense.


Koscheck fight was boring
Hardy fight was boring
Shields fight was painful to watch
Alves fight was boring

GSP is boring. Not many people like watching boring fighters.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Sweet..GSP getting ripped on by the ladies..You know that doesn't happen to him very often

I still blame Matt Serra..He stole his Soul


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Considering she hangs out with the Diaz brothers this isn't shocking, she must be as high as they are to believe Nick or anyone else for that matter has a shot of beating GSP who is the perfect fighter.
> 
> I could care less about Women's MMA so I'm not even gonna try to pretend I want Tate to smash her, all I know is this chick's gonna be out of a job in about a year and fighting in ProElite or some shit with the rest of the girls.


Can we turn down the troll a little bit, thanks.








I think GSP's fight style is boring at times but you can't fault a fighter as long as he's winning.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

She put everything I ever wanted to say about this fight in one sentence.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

slapshot said:


> Can we turn down the troll a little bit, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you mind telling me how I'm trolling instead of posting a stupid picture? Because I'm pretty sure I'm not trolling, you just don't have a decent rebuttal.

He did attempt to finish Hardy, on more than one occasion, that's a fact.
He did serious damage to Koscheck's eye, that's a fact.
He did drop Thiago Alves in the stand up, that's a fact.
He did finish BJ Penn, that's a fact.
He did batter Jon Fitch from bell to bell, dropping him multiple times and leaving his face a mess, that's a fact.

You can't argue with facts.


----------



## Ciaci (Feb 9, 2011)

Ronda, I am not impressed with your performance. I hope Miesha Tate "pitter patters" your face into hamburger meat. 



Mckeever said:


>


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree with her to a certain extent. Fighting "just" to get a win isn't so much bad for the sport, it just isn't good for bringing new fans to the sport.

I like GSP is a person because he seems to be a very smart guy, and and holds a lot of wisdom. But I like Nick Diaz more as a fighter.

Plus GSP does have a personality. Remember what he did that Youtube video about BJ P-...Oh riiight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Also she said she was rooting for BJ in his fight AGAINST Nick so obviously she's NOT that bias and didn't give us a reason to think her opinion is tbh, that is unless you have the IQ of a pet rock and think woman's mma is poor.

I think some guys can't handle the fact these girls are tougher than them, I think it shakes what little manhood they have.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Man, the things I would do to Ms. Rousey. Every video of hers gets me worked up. I love this chick, especially when she is in the gym looking nice and sweaty.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

slapshot said:


> I think some guys can't handle the fact these girls are tougher than them, I think it shakes what little manhood they have.


Dude... I like Ronda and she's more than entitled to her opinion, but let's be honest... as a male with no experience in MMA whatsoever, I'd still whoop her arse. That's just... genetics.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Dude... I like Ronda and she's more than entitled to her opinion, but let's be honest... as a male with no experience in MMA whatsoever, I'd still whoop her arse. That's just... genetics.


disagree, thats like a tall dude saying he could kick aldos ass...simply not true, i bet ronda would smoke you

i personally dont have anything against womens mma but im not really a fan...not many good women fighters and its just weird watching them get their ass kicked, plus i think most lack a lot of technique

BUT hey i hope they can continue to grow


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Diaz has as much of a chance of kicking the crap out of GSP as I do of being Jesus.

And I assure you, I am probably not Jesus.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

ACTAFOOL said:


> disagree, thats like a tall dude saying he could kick aldos ass...simply not true, i bet ronda would smoke you


She's more than welcome to 'smoke' me. :wink03:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I didn't really know her too well until these interviews but she's starting to grow on me. I might even root for her against Tate. 



ACTAFOOL said:


> disagree, thats like a tall dude saying he could kick aldos ass...*simply not true*, i bet ronda would smoke you


Well it's not false either. There are people out there with no MMA experience that could kick Aldo's ass.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> I didn't really know her too well until these interviews but she's starting to grow on me. I might even root for her against Tate.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's not false either. There are people out there with no MMA experience that could kick Aldo's ass.


No there isn't.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Well it's not false either. There are people out there with no MMA experience that could kick Aldo's ass.


Terminators don't exist yet.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> No there isn't.


Yes there is.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> I didn't really know her too well until these interviews but she's starting to grow on me. I might even root for her against Tate.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's not false either. There are people out there with no MMA experience that could kick Aldo's ass.


i find that hard to believe, that a random joe with no fighting experience could beat aldo just because he is bigger, ive been in many fights and the amature experience i have always let me beat big guys 6ft + and im only 5,7

i cant even imagine how bad aldo would wreck them with his crazy stand up and bjj skills

remember that video of roger huerta beating down some huge black guy because he punched a girl? id imagine 100% of the time thats what happens when a average joe wants to fight a professional mma fighter

EDIT: canadian pshyco is a naughty boy lol


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> No there isn't.


In the right situation, most definitely Aldo could get his ass kicked by an amateur.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> i find that hard to believe, that a random joe with know fighting experience could beat aldo just because he is bigger, ive been in many fights and the amature expercience i have always let me beat big guys 6ft + and im only 5,7
> 
> i cant even imagine how bad aldo would wreck them with his crazy stand up and bjj skills
> 
> remember that video of roger huerta beating down some huge black guy because he punched a girl? id imagine 100% of the time thats what happens when a average joe wants to fight a professional mma fighter


Don't get me wrong. The average joe gets his ass kicked 9 times out of 10. But there are people out there that could beat Aldo, even with only the basic instinct to fight. Granted there are few men out there that could do something like beat Aldo, but I wasn't arguing that they were big in number. I was just saying they exist.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> In the right situation, most definitely Aldo could get his ass kicked by an amateur.


No. Aldo would beat people at the highest professional level even a few weight classes up. 


We were talking no experience vs pro/am


Edit: That guy Huerta knocked out was a huge professional athlete.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I am not a psychologist*, but if I'm interpreting things correctly this is a clear sign that Ronda Rousey wants to "feel de riddum" of GSP. :wink03:





* but I did take a psychology course in college


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I know what needs to be done to make my point.

I challenge you, Ronda, Meisha, and Gina. Step foot in the cage with me if you dare. Maybe after, you can make me a sammich. 

_**goes Andy Kaufmann up in this bitch**_


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I know what needs to be done to make my point.
> 
> I challenge you, Ronda, Meisha, and Gina. Step foot in the cage with me if you dare. Maybe after, you can make me a sammich.
> 
> _**goes Andy Kaufmann up in this bitch**_


In the words of Chael P Sonnen there isnt a man, woman, or child who can beat me


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

My mom was 6'3 and the northwest arm wrestling champion, I watched he beat a guy unconscious in a bar when I was fourteen.

My parents were bikers, I've seen her win more fights with guys then she lost. 

We had a girl at sakura that beat the shit out of guys.. regularly. Tiffany Berger and I would put money on her embarrassing just about any run of the mill loudmouth. 

She has quite a few judo accolades not as many as Ronda, saying a chick could never kick your ass is ignorance though most can't.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Ewww I didn't know she hangs with the Diaz Bros. and on top of that she talks shit of GSP? I was becoming a big fan of her, now she can go make me a sandwich.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> No. Aldo would beat people at the *highest professional level* even a few weight classes up.
> 
> 
> We were talking no experience vs pro/am
> ...


UFC fighters weighing 185 would kill Aldo.

I love Huerta for smacking that bitch up so I can't talk shit on him. For all we know, the footballer could have been a big ***** though.

As far as Aldo being beaten up, big guy, small area, beer bottle or a chair ti the noggin and your ass has been kicked.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> As far as Aldo being beaten up, big guy, small area, beer bottle or a chair ti the noggin and your ass had been kicked.


That isn't getting your ass kicked though, that is getting assaulted (possibly cheap-shotted) with a weapon. Huge difference.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

rygu said:


> That isn't getting your ass kicked though, that is getting assaulted (possibly cheap-shotted) with a weapon. Huge difference.


It still feels and looks like an ass kicking though. Assault or not, you got your ass kicked.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> It still feels and looks like an ass kicking though. Assault or not, you got your ass kicked.


Gotta disagree. If a guy comes up and shanks me from behind, I didn't get my ass kicked, I got shanked from behind. If me and that guy go toe to toe and he knocks me the **** out, then I got my ass kicked.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

slapshot said:


> My mom was 6'3 and the northwest arm wrestling champion, I watched he beat a guy unconscious in a bar when I was fourteen.
> 
> My parents were bikers, I've seen her win more fights with guys then she lost.
> 
> ...


They know where to find me.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> They know where to find me.


Your mom and dads basement?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Aldo vs your average bar goer, Aldo makes it look funny. They aren't built or conditioned like fighters who's life is fighting. 

The thing that comes to mind are those Thailand bar fights where the whole bar jumps Uriah, or Junie, and they still manage to hold their own against a mob. Picture a out of shape (even a fit looking non fighter is out of shape compared to a mma fighter) 6'5" 240 lbs guy, Aldo would wreck 9 times out of 10. One body shot and that guy would be huffing for something. 

Not sure how we got on this, but yea, Ronda would also whoop most the guys on here, she'd just hang in there until you were gassed, then you'd die.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Ronda would kick the crap out of me, and I would love every second of it :thumb02:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Dude... I like Ronda and she's more than entitled to her opinion, but let's be honest... as a male with no experience in MMA whatsoever, I'd still whoop her arse. That's just... genetics.


So with your genetics you probably also run faster than Shelly-Ann Fraser-Pryce, jump higher than Tia Hellebaut, swim faster than Stephanie Rice or throw a javelin farther than Barbora Špotáková¿

Yes, with the same amount of training in average a man would win against a woman in strength related actions, but that doesn't mean the average keyboard-athlete/warrior has a chance against a specialized professional woman.



slapshot said:


> I think some guys can't handle the fact these girls are tougher than them, I think it shakes what little manhood they have.


My thought also.



slapshot said:


> My mom was 6'3 and the northwest arm wrestling champion, I watched he beat a guy unconscious in a bar when I was fourteen.
> 
> My parents were bikers, I've seen her win more fights with guys then she lost.
> 
> ...


Similar experience here. My ex-gf, city champ in boxing at that time, 5'9"/150lbs made the loudmouth newbies stop laughing at women in boxing by knocking them around in the gym.

A friend's girlfriend, kind of a punk girl, got regularly into streetfights with strangers that pissed her off and mostly beat the shit out of them.

In Germany there was a boxing match in 2001 between Regina Halmich (flyweight world champ) and a loudmouth TV host who outweighed her by around 70lbs. She completely dominated him and broke his nose during the fight.

To think an average Joe could take on an experienced female fighter is a wishful nerd fantasy.

Edit: And for the Aldo vs bigger guys discussion. Anyone remember this one¿






I think that's pre-UFC Nam Phan, and even today he is not even close to Aldo's abilities.

Edit 2: While playing this video youtube showed me an ad for nose corrections :lol:

Edit 3: Obviously boys just genetically whoop girls' arses:






...at least maybe in his dreams while being unconscious


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

hahaha I remember seeing that Nam Phan video a while ago and that first big shot he landed is still impressive. That big guy had no clue what hit him.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I can beat any midget on the planet in a fight. Im the southwest midget fighting champion in the United States.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

ACTAFOOL said:


> i find that hard to believe, that a random joe with no fighting experience could beat aldo just because he is bigger, ive been in many fights and the amature experience i have always let me beat big guys 6ft + and im only 5,7
> 
> i cant even imagine how bad aldo would wreck them with his crazy stand up and bjj skills
> 
> ...



Are people being serious? They act like Aldo is some midget.

The dude is probably about 5'9 with shoes on and 175lbs walking the street. 


Even some 200lb football player is getting left on the concrete, let alone the average Joe. Average Joe is Aldo's size for ****'s sake.




Also, for Voiceless, don't forget pre-UFC Alex Caceres styling on dudes in that ghetto UFC thing. One of the dude's was a lot bigger than him and apparently some kind of wrestler and still got choked out.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Why don't you mind telling me how I'm trolling instead of posting a stupid picture? Because I'm pretty sure I'm not trolling, you just don't have a decent rebuttal.
> 
> He did attempt to finish Hardy, on more than one occasion, that's a fact.
> He did serious damage to Koscheck's eye, that's a fact.
> ...


How about the fact that a large portion of MMA fans found all of those fights boring?

I would take the opinion of a female MMA fighter who spends her whole day training and fighting with top level fighters, over anybody on here... fact.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Prolific said:


> lol and it only took one comment to try and discredit her because she is a woman WOW SMH.


I noticed that as well. It's too bad there are so many idiot mma fans...and yes GSP is boring. I guess some people just like watching a greased up man in a speedo lay on someone for 5 rounds


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Well it's not false either. There are people out there with no MMA experience that could kick Aldo's ass.


Alpha said this. This could very well be the truth. A lot of pro fighters has no MMA experience.


Anyway some person without fighting experience even with insane genetics and pro training(in non combat sport) would lose to Aldo 9999/10000 times. There could not even be argument about it.
Its same with every other sport. You just cant beat top athletes in certains sport without training it.

Im just amateur fighter with a year or so experience in MMA, one fight in cage. I train with pros(miles away from any UFC fighter) in my country and even when they are in lower weightclasses they are beasts. I walk around 225. I dont even wanna see what they are able to do to inexperienced guy.
When inexperienced MMA fighter comes to a training - even when it is some tough 220+lbs guy experinced in street fights. He just got tossed around, choked and tapped to death first few days/week/months - depend on talent.

Guys dont be delutional.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Dude.. Aldo would straight wreck any untrained person in a 1 on 1 fight with no weapons. There's no ifs or buts about it.

Don't you remember Nick Diaz telling the story about when he beat up TWO 240lb dudes in bike shoes?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I remember that interview. As well as a then 145 lbs Urijah Faber wrecking somebody in Bali after being chased by like 10 guy's.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I remember that interview. As well as a then 145 lbs Urijah Faber wrecking somebody in Bali after being chased by like 10 guy's.


I remember that paticular incident, but I also heard that Faber did not do as well as first reported.

I also think that Bob Sapp prior to any MMA training would have a pretty good shot at beating Aldo 8 of 10 times. That is my true opinion, ( I also think he would best Rousey 10 of 10 times)


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

locnott said:


> I remember that paticular incident, but I also heard that Faber did not do as well as first reported.


All i know is he went 1-1 with some guy and dropped him, breaking his collarbone possibly. Walked away and ate a shot to the back of the head with something and all went downhill from there. Going 1-10 will never go well.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Rauno said:


> All i know is he went 1-1 with some guy and dropped him, breaking his collarbone possibly. Walked away and ate a shot to the back of the head with something and all went downhill from there. Going 1-10 will never go well.


10-1 is always a bad situation, 2-1 is bad enough, 10-1 is a good time to exercise ones Diplomatic speaking skills, or hit and runn like hell.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Your mom and dads basement?


Nope. I moved out last year. At age 39.

lol, some of you people need to lighten up... big time. No, I can't run faster than female Olympian sprinters. And I might just get my butt whooped by Ronda Rousey (not that I'm opposed to the idea). Are some of you really such sensitive ninnies?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Nope. I moved out last year. At age 39.
> 
> lol, some of you people need to lighten up... big time. No, I can't run faster than female Olympian sprinters. And I might just get my butt whooped by Ronda Rousey (not that I'm opposed to the idea). Are some of you really such sensitive ninnies?


Dude you would definitely get your ass kicked by Ronda, there's no question about it. It's not as if that's a bad thing though, she's a world class Judoka, there's probably no better style to fight an untrained person than Judo, you'd try and use your strength and she'd uchi mata you faster than you can say "Jacksprat".


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

True... but I bet I could take those little kids from the TapOut commercials.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> True... but I bet I could take those little kids from the TapOut commercials.


Haha, I hope so


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

locnott said:


> I remember that paticular incident, but I also heard that Faber did not do as well as first reported.
> 
> I also think that Bob Sapp prior to any MMA training would have a pretty good shot at beating Aldo 8 of 10 times. That is my true opinion, ( I also think he would best Rousey 10 of 10 times)


I think it's the opposite. I'd give Sapp a 2 out of 10 chance.

He did beat Ernesto Hoost twice.....however, he can't take a shot at all. If Aldo simply flying kneed him to the brain it'd be over.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Nope. I moved out last year. At age 39.
> 
> lol, some of you people need to lighten up... big time. No, I can't run faster than female Olympian sprinters. And I might just get my butt whooped by Ronda Rousey (not that I'm opposed to the idea). Are some of you really such sensitive ninnies?


I couldn't tell if you were joking or being serious in your original post (sarcasm is a bitch on the internet). Honestly though, do you really believe you have any legit shot, as a man with no MMA experience to beat Ronda in a fight?

I'm shocked at the people suggesting random big men in bars would be able to beat down Jose Aldo. Laughable.

Jose Aldo would probably beat Lyoto Machida.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm not afriad to say the Ronda would kick my ass in a cage fight.

If I had to fight her, or any female MMA fighter, I would literally try and Jon Fitch my way to a victory. I'd take her down, wrap my arm's around her waist, and hold that same position until every round ends. I might take some elbos to the head, but atleast it's better than taking a beating standing up.:laugh:

As for Aldo fighting some random guy off the street, I'm pretty sure there are some street fighter guys with no MMA training with some pretty fast hands that could catch Aldo. But is that likely? Hell no. 

UFC has the best MMA fighters, but it doesn't contain everyone on the entire planet. There are probably some people that could beat Cain, Silva, Bones, GSP, and all the rest of the champians, but they just choose not to become an MMA fighter. All I'm saying is, you don't know how hard someone hits.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

:laugh: @ the Canadians excellent trolling!

raise01:


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I'm shocked at the people suggesting random big men in bars would be able to beat down Jose Aldo. Laughable.
> 
> Jose Aldo would probably beat Lyoto Machida.


To think a man double his size couldn't take him is a bit silly. He'd be rag dolled if the guy got a hold of him. Aldo could probably just kick the shit out of anyones legs and put them down but that leaves him open to be taken down.

I realize Aldo is an elite MMA fighter but, there's a point where size beats any amount of skill. That why we have weight classes.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> To think a man double his size couldn't take him is a bit silly. He'd be rag dolled if the guy got a hold of him. Aldo could probably just kick the shit out of anyones legs and put them down but that leaves him open to be taken down.
> 
> I realize Aldo is an elite MMA fighter but, there's a point where size beats any amount of skill. That why we have weight classes.


You think a random man double his size with no MMA experience would be able to "rag doll" Jose Aldo? Are you actually being serious?

No one seen the BJ Penn/Lyoto Machida fight?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> I couldn't tell if you were joking or being serious in your original post (sarcasm is a bitch on the internet). Honestly though, do you really believe you have any legit shot, as a man with no MMA experience to beat Ronda in a fight?


I dunno, man... I go to the gym, like... 5 times a week. 

raw, physical man strength > women's MMA training


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I dunno, man... I go to the gym, like... 5 times a week.
> 
> raw, physical man strength > women's MMA training


lol, fair play. You trolled the shit out of me.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, some of you people need to lighten up... big time. No, I can't run faster than female Olympian sprinters. And I might just get my butt whooped by Ronda Rousey (not that I'm opposed to the idea). Are some of you really such sensitive ninnies?


Nah, it's all cool. It's not about you personally. You just find similar statements as yours all over the Internet. I don't know whether you believed what you wrote or whether it was just a joke, but I think most guys that write that stuff of being able to whoop a top female fighter's arse really believe it, while they have no idea of what would really happen.

So if it was just a joke, no prob. If you did believe what you wrote, no prob either, just be assured that winning against an elite female fighter in a fight is not as easy as you might think if you don't bring a lot more to the table than the average Joe.



MikeHawk said:


> To think a man double his size couldn't take him is a bit silly. He'd be rag dolled if the guy got a hold of him. Aldo could probably just kick the shit out of anyones legs and put them down but that leaves him open to be taken down.
> 
> I realize Aldo is an elite MMA fighter but, there's a point where size beats any amount of skill. That why we have weight classes.


No, we have weight classes, because the bigger guys have skill, too.

Maybe you haven't seen the early UFCs. There was this tiny Brazilian, Royce Gracie, who beat all the big guys who weren't average Joes, but mostly experienced fighters themselves.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> You think a random man double his size with no MMA experience would be able to "rag doll" Jose Aldo? Are you actually being serious?
> 
> No one seen the BJ Penn/Lyoto Machida fight?


Yes. Aldo is a dwarf compared to someone of say, Brock's size and strength.

Training MMA doesn't give you superman powers.



Voiceless said:


> No, we have weight classes, because the bigger guys have skill, too.
> 
> Maybe you haven't seen the early UFCs. There was this tiny Brazilian, Royce Gracie, who beat all the big guys who weren't average Joes, but mostly experienced fighters themselves.


Fair enough, although, Aldo's BJJ isn't on the level of Royce's and I'm talking about a much larger size difference.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Yes. Aldo is a dwarf compared to someone of say, Brock's size and strength.
> 
> Training MMA doesn't give you superman powers.
> 
> ...


Listen. No random 18 stone man in a bar without any MMA experience is going to be beating up Jose Aldo in a skuffle.

You're talking about an elite athlete, a top pound for pound fighter who trains for 6-8 hours a day specifically learning how to fight.

Put him up against some random muscled up guy in a bar who has never competed in MMA and Jose Aldo would absolutely WRECK that person any day of the week. "Some one" with Brocks size and strength but without Brocks wrestling and MMA experience isn't Brock Lesnar. That's just another random big guy.

It's shocking at how people underestimate just how deadly and vicious trained fighters actually are.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

My daughters take judo, Kickboxing and self defense classes, my oldest daughters is 9 and close to her yellow, she has a crush on chuck and wants to kickbox.

I was minding my own business taste testing some dinner and she just dropped down and hit a single leg trip and I dropped my broccoli . 

It was funny, we all busted up but if we didn't have girls combat sports she would never have taken second at the state games. Both my girls walked out of that gym a different person.

Probably the thing I'm the most proud of is the day my girls got a "refocus" because a girl and boy had a mentally disabled boy around the side of the school and were kicking him.

I don't think they would have had the confidence to intervene without their training, anyway (they did yell at them to stop twice) my oldest liver kicked the girl and they stopped. She got in trouble for not going to tell a teacher but I was proud.

So I will always support woman's combat sports/mma.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Yes. Aldo is a dwarf compared to someone of say, Brock's size and strength.
> 
> Training MMA doesn't give you superman powers.


True, but you also don't need superman powers to put away a human.



MikeHawk said:


> Fair enough, although, Aldo's BJJ isn't on the level of Royce's and I'm talking about a much larger size difference.


I'm not even sure of Aldo's BJJ not being on Royce Gracie's level. Since UFC 1 BJJ has evolved due to constant competition and Aldo is a black belt. I don't give a prediction on how well he would do against Top5 MMA fighters of heavier divisions, but I'm pretty sure no average Joe, no matter what size, stands a chance against him. At around highschool I trained quite competitively, about 15h+/week. That's not yet comparable to what elite pro-fighters like Aldo train, but I never had trouble to beat much bigger guys if they didn't have fighting experience, so I have no doubt at all that Aldo probably wouldn't even break a sweat opposing a big average Joe.



Mckeever said:


> Listen. No random 18 stone man [...]


I have no clue how much a stone is, but I somehow love you Brits for completely ignoring the rest of the world and their measurement units :thumb02:



slapshot said:


> My daughters take judo, Kickboxing and self defense classes, my oldest daughters is 9 and close to her yellow, she has a crush on chuck and wants to kickbox.
> 
> I was minding my own business taste testing some dinner and she just dropped down and hit a single leg trip and I dropped my broccoli .
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: If I had a daughter, I'd teach her martial arts/put her to a martial arts class as soon as she could walk, so no future boyfriend would treat her bad and no random dick would molest her.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Hush woman! get back in the kitchen!


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Rauno said:


> I enjoy GSP's fights, his complete and utter dominance is amazing.


But arent you a gay though? so you arent really watching his fights with objectivity or the right reasons


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

i train muay thai, and i'm 6'6 and the speed advantage the little guys have on me in sparring is crazy, i make up with it with my reach and strength, but i honestly think that if I was untrained they would wreck me in a street fight. the average joe would not do well against a trained fighter. 
on topic, I used to be a GSP fan... b4 his last loss. these days however, his fights have been fairly boring tbh. I think he needs to lose in order to be willing to take risk again


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

lol i think i started all this average joe vs pro fighter talk and used aldo as an example, glad to see most agree

not glad that i derailed a thread...never done that


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

God, thanks for derailing the thread. Why don't you go drown some babies while you're at it.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah, Ronda, go make some babies!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I guess this is why there are not so many women on this forum or in MMA in general. I see kind of a double standard, if someone makes the slightest joke about race you get banned but sexism is OK. I realize everyone is joking, or at least that is the way I take it, but why is a sexist joke more acceptable than a racist one. I guess when you have a daughter you think about things like that.

I am not offended and I don't think anything anyone said should get them banned, just curious. It seems like people have got banned for less blatant racist jokes than the ones in this thread. a joke is a joke right?


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Kreed said:


> But arent you a gay though? so you arent really watching his fights with objectivity or the right reasons


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I enjoy GSP's fights, his complete and utter dominance is amazing.


Same here, which is why I always find his fights exciting.

"Boring" is just another personal opinion. Green is better than blue.


----------

